# Overheating/noisy fan on an HP Pavilion



## elletaylor68 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a brand new, 1 day old HP Pavilion dv2415nr laptop and the fan seems to be running constantly, even though I am not running any programs - I just have Internet Explorer open. Also, it gets extremely hot. Is this typical for this kind of laptop??? Any info is greatly appreciated! Thanks!! :smile:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

A lot of laptops overheat even when sitting in idle. You might want to take a look at a cooling pad for that.

Download Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) Personal from my sig below. Install it and in the main tab, make a note of the temperatures that you see as you go about your usual tasks. Post them back here so I can determine if the shutdowns are overheating related.


----------



## DV2415NR (May 30, 2009)

Hello guys,

Just to let you know, when a laptop is sitting idle is NOT supposed to everheat if the cooling ventilations (air intakes) are not blocked. Now, the problem with the Pavillion DVXXXX models is a faulty GPU (NVidia) plus a poorly designed air intake. There is a lot of information about this at http://www.hplies.com and also you can search at http://www.youtube.com with the following words: dv2000 overheating. NHC does show the temperatures of your HD and CPU on this model (DV2415NR), but doesnt help with the temperature at the GPU or with the ACPI.


----------

